# How big?



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

This year is crazy.Everything produced lots and lots of fruit. They will come back.Keep him hungry,he might make a mistake.Brent


----------



## CoryMerryman (Apr 30, 2012)

TVCJohn said:


> Was rain involved before, during or after? Just curious.


It rained later that following evening. It's been raining off and on quite a bit over the past couple weeks.


----------



## CoryMerryman (Apr 30, 2012)

Update! The giant has only shown himself once in the last 10 days and that was well after dark. A couple of the other larger boars have been missing in action for several days as well. Ken here settled for something smaller. Not a monster, but a nice first MI black bear and all on video.

We decided to get in the blind around 10 yesterday morning. 8 hours later I caught a glimpse of black passing behind the bait from right to left. Seconds later we both saw him as he made his way back to the right and disappeared behind the bait. After a few long minutes he slowly made his way up to the pile and started in on some peanut butter I had smeared on the logs. At one point the wind really picked up and swirled as Ken waited for the perfect shot. The bear turned and ran away but quickly circled and came right back in. A good 12 minutes passed before the bear finally turned for a quartering away shot. Ken seized the opportunity with a perfectly placed shot from his 7 mag.

Someone else will be sitting here on the 25th so I'll continue the baiting and see what unfolds.


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

Great job! Congrats.


----------



## seespyder (Jan 12, 2012)

Nice Bear


----------

